# Westie limping now and then



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

my 4yo white Westie every now and then lately has started to limp on her back left leg. She holds it up completely. She can then put it down again, goto beach and she'll be sprinting on it.

She's not winching pain, I've checked pad etc, never screams when touching it, it's as if it's cramp. I've massaged the leg, again she doesn't cry in pain..

After her business she does the old back leg flick as well on both legs. Is intermittent hobbling to.

She's in good health, upto date with injections, gets a yearly check etc.

Any clues please?


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd take her to the vet
The fact she can sprint on it on beach doesn't mean it isn't injured. Dogs can forget pain when having fun


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

It could be a possible Luxating Patella.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

We can all make various guesses but your dog needs to see a vet as soon as possible @MrMrMr, they're the only ones able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MrMrMr said:


> my 4yo white Westie every now and then lately has started to limp on her back left leg. She holds it up completely. She can then put it down again, goto beach and she'll be sprinting on it.
> 
> She's not winching pain, I've checked pad etc, never screams when touching it, it's as if it's cramp. I've massaged the leg, again she doesn't cry in pain..
> 
> ...


Even though its intermittent, it sounds like she has got some discomfort of even pain there at times. It can be various things that may be causing it. One of the things though that will cause intermittent limping and things like holding the leg up and then a short time after being able to run again normally is something called luxating patellas which means that the knee cap slips out of place, and then pops its self back in again. There are different grades of it, and the lower grades will tend to do this.
The vets can often tell, by manipulation and extension on an orthopaedic exam or get a good idea. There are ligaments in the knee too, that can sometimes cause issues.
You really need to get her checked out, because some problems can start with intermittent limping and if ignored can get worse and start to cause worse issues.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Westies are listed as a breed prone to cruciate problems so definitely worth a check up at vets xx


----------

